# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Genesis Real or Fake

## VRamos

I'm taking cypionate and boldedone (both from Genesis Lab) 500 mg/week each. 

Im 20 yo, 5'10, and 168 lbs.

Since I injected 500 mg of cypionate I felt strange side effects: Severe *insomnia* (I sleep 3h a night, except on weekends, when I can sleep 6-8h, because I dont have to wake up early), *Nausea*, *morning sickness* (this one I think is due to the estrogen convertion), *loss of apetite* and *excessive awareness*. I don't feel lack of energy, even when I slept only 3h each day of the week. 

I gained 5 pounds in 3 weeks and had some reasonable strength gains. What do you bros think about the strange side effects? and Genesis gear? 

cypionate photos:

----------


## wmaousley

Im am willing to bet your side's are more self induced, than AAS induced.

Some say Genesis is a fake lab cause they have the same packaging as Unigen. I know IFBB pro's and a couple guys on a National Team who use Genesis and its good by them.

----------


## VRamos

ok thanks man

----------


## Magic mike

Damn is it me or the needle you are using is really big?

----------


## PEWN

lol... yeah it looks like a 22 gauge needle ... cant tell the color of it... 


Not sure if the sides are real " test flu " or like mentioned above its in your head...

----------


## Soar

> Damn is it me or the needle you are using is really big?


Larger needle for drawing, I use 18g myself. Would hate to forget to change back to the normal one... Eeeek

----------


## austinite

They have the same packaging as Unigen because it IS Unigen. After the big bust, Genesis shut down but re-opened as Unigen and still manufactured the brand "Genesis". If your manufacturer date is later than October of 2009, likely it is fake.

----------


## wmaousley

> They have the same packaging as Unigen because it IS Unigen. After the big bust, Genesis shut down but re-opened as Unigen and still manufactured the brand "Genesis". If your manufacturer date is later than October of 2009, likely it is fake.


We know its Unigen, if you read other posts I have made regarding this brand you will see that. I have used Unigen but not Genesis.

----------


## Muscley midget

I've used their sust250 and had good results put on about 6kgs

----------


## 38jumper38

You should get more worry about been 20 and using gear,
also you kind that small at 168lbs at 5'10
what's your bf%?

----------

